# Small head?



## GSDKing (Feb 9, 2014)

Is Kings head small? He is 11 months and 14 days, last time I weighed him was when he was 8 months at the vet, he was 90 pounds. His brothers head looks bigger and wider compared to him, he is over 100 pounds

Does it look normal? 


I'll post a pic of his brother once I upload it


----------



## GSDKing (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is his brother Kaiser at 8 months, owned by the breeder 

His ears are floppy because he use to get picked on as a pup


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

there is hardly a comparison
the 2nd dogs jowels and head look part mastiff :shrug:
he has _too_ big of head for a purebred gsd


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> there is hardly a comparison
> the 2nd dogs jowels and head look part mastiff :shrug:
> he has _too_ big of head for a purebred gsd


Many GSDs have large heads. It just depends on the breeder. Looks purebred. And to the OPs question. Looks fine to me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Your dog is beautiful.

But I'm sorry, did you say the other dog lives with a breeder?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nothing wrong with your dog's head, nothing wrong or disproportionate with the other dog.

His ears are soft because that is his genetics , not because he was picked on by the other pups.

Keep that in mind if you have intentions to breed .


----------

